# Tori Spelling....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I watched a bit of her show last night and found myself thinking yes on one hand you feel sorry for her (if it is true) but I can't help thinking about how those two met. I am sure back then they did not care about who they were hurting..they probably were glib about it and though well who cares all that matters is us getting together.

This is an example of karma coming back and biting you in the ass!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thus the perfect phrase...
Those that will cheat with you will cheat on you.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

tom67 said:


> Thus the perfect phrase...
> *Those that will cheat with you will cheat on you.*


:iagree:

Somewhere out there, their former spouses are offering prayers of righteous gratitude to the Driver of the Karma Bus.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

There's a natural law of karma that vindictive people, who go out of their way to hurt others, will end up broke and alone.


Sylvester Stallone


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

The worst part is that....it has been suggested that this so called cheating story arc may just be for a ratings boost!! Lets face it all these show are scripted to titillate the audience!!!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

These hollyweird marriages rarely last I wonder why even get married out there.


----------

